# PLaty parasite?



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

Not sure what my male platy have. It wasn't so noticeable yesterday. I thought it was just poop hanging from his tail. But now that look at it up close, it looks like the thing is inside his tail fin! It's really thick and white too! It starts from below the first dot (He's a mickey mouse) to the end of his tail. Is it a parasite? platy worms or something?  I can't seems to find any picture on the web as to what it is =/


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's really hard to guess without a picture ir at least a better descripton


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

if you think it's an internal paracite.. get ahold of some anti-paracitic food.. this wont harm your fish if it isnt a paracite.. but also will likely clean up your problem if it is


----------

